
A Ukrainian Hacker Who Became the FBI’s Best Weapon and Worst Nightmare - rmason
https://www.wired.com/2016/05/maksym-igor-popov-fbi/
======
ForFreedom
It fell on the desk of Stephen Heymann, a tough cybercrime prosecutor who
would later gain notoriety for his pursuit of Internet activist Aaron Swartz.

